# [SOLVED] power seat stuck



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi guys,

My 2003 Grand Am gt1...the power seat on the drivers side is stuck. When I try to move it up or down..it clicks as if there is something stuck but nothing happens. There is nothing blocking it.. any ideas? I don't use it...but it just bothers me ..you know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it sounds like the cam gear cog needs replacing


----------



## dre43jun (Dec 26, 2006)

look onder the seat there should be three cables that go from the seat transmission to the drives it is possible that one of the cables came disconnected they just push in to the drives and should click in. if it came unhooked then the cable could be skipping in the drive. if all the cables are in place then most likley the motor/transmission needs to be replaced that can be done pretty easy just unbolt the seat from the floor, unplug the wires to the motor and remove it from the car. disconnect the three cables and unbolt the motor. you can probably get one from the junk yard. there are four lift drives under the seat, one under each corner, if the seat won't go up or down in the front or back then it probably is not the lift motors if one corner wont move then it is probably that lift motor...if there are any questions just post :wave:


----------

